# imessage déconnecté



## photophil07 (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai plus mes SMS sur mon MacPro. Dans les comptes je vois que celui qui utilise mon adresse mail est inactif, et je ne parviens pas à le reconnecter. Par contre je les reçois bien sur mon ipad.


----------



## hellno.e (3 Septembre 2022)

photophil07 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je n'ai plus mes SMS sur mon MacPro. Dans les comptes je vois que celui qui utilise mon adresse mail est inactif, et je ne parviens pas à le reconnecter. Par contre je les reçois bien sur mon ipad.


bonjour, pourriez-vous me montrer ce que que vous voyez quand vous allez sur messages ?
recevez vous les messages avec uniquement le numéro de téléphone ?


----------



## photophil07 (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Le nom du destinataire est en rouge.
Les comptes sont déconnectés.
La reconnection (se connecter pomme+L) n'a aucun effet.


----------



## photophil07 (14 Septembre 2022)

Impossiblité de se connecter avec mon id apple, même problème avec FaceTime


----------

